# Shooting Touch??



## shiran.jey (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay so here's the deal, I'm a 6"3 combo guard and currently just started senior year of high school. This past summer I've been working on my shot a lot waking up at 5am everyday and putting up 175-250 shots everyday plus ball handling drills and layups. My shot really improved a lot and became consistent and on August 30 I decided I should take a mini break from basketball. So 4 days later I went back and started shooting the ball and my shot is inconsistent again and I feel like I wasted 2months for nothing. 

What should I do to get my touch back??. This past summer I was nicknamed the midrange specialist at my local ymca because I rarely ever missed mid range shots and my 3point was getting better also and now my mid range is back to what it was like last season. I'm really frustrated. 

Any coaches or really good/ experienced players willing to help me, feel free to answer. Thanks.


----------



## Pullitis (Sep 19, 2014)

In my experience there is no way to permanently retain your shooting touch. If you take breaks you lose your touch its fine. You just have to start practicing again. As you become more experienced your shooting touch will come back faster and faster after breaks and will go away slower. I understand it can be really frustrating though, often times I notice I think about my shot too much after a break -- trying to get it to what I remember. Avoiding that can help, just put up a bunch of shots, your muscle memory will start to kick in eventually as long as your shooting form didn't suddenly turn to shit. Also I notice that I can get out of shape fast even in 4 days. It takes a few days to get your core back in working order which is huge for maintaining your body and form while shooting. It will come back, don't worry, just keep trucking.


----------

